# Respectful online store for spices/herbs?



## knightsilver (Jun 22, 2013)

Being in a small town does suck sometimes.

I normally buy my Spices/herbs in smaller amounts(I hate old crap). But prices have went up and up these past 12months and buying smaller is getting expensive.

But that said. Im using more dryrub now. And now looking online, but I wont use old crap and last I got large/bulk I got screwed.

Any respectiable online stores?


----------



## foamheart (Jun 22, 2013)

Just an option for small towns. Build a small herb garden. Part of mine never dies off, and it really takes care of itself, well pretty much. You can pick fresh everyday. There are loads you can grown.

I personally do, parsley, green onions, sage, thyme, rosemary, Cayenne, Corrainder, Basil, file, thats all I can think of at the moment.

Others I just get Tones at Sams.


----------



## knightsilver (Jun 22, 2013)

Ive got a garden spot Im helping with. Not sure if i can still get spice/herbs plats this late?

SpiceBarn looks great, Im in Arkansas, so shipping should take long and less time on the hot truck..

Thx.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 22, 2013)

Con Yeager Spice Co. has a great selection and good prices.


----------



## fwismoker (Jun 22, 2013)

This is my located in my home town.  The Great American Spice Co. (just google it)  They'll take care of you.


----------



## desertlites (Jun 22, 2013)

you can still buy in quantity and freeze the bulk in vacuum bags-if you can- buy preground and freeze and just take out enough to fill your on hand container. remember spices don't like heat nor lite! also Penzey's sells online I think.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 22, 2013)

I buy from Con Yeager and Penzey's.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 22, 2013)

you can get any spice in any amount you want from amazon.com


----------



## migraine (Jun 22, 2013)

I have used a company called Whole Spice out of the bay area in San Francisco and have been happy with the freshness/quality.  I think their prices are in line.

They also don't blow up your email with daily/weekly.  Probably once every 3 months or so. 

hope this helps,

-Brian


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 22, 2013)

Penzey's for sure. The best of quality.
Free shipping on a $30 or larger order.


~Martin


----------



## knightsilver (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks guys.
ive been looking at a foodsaver. Didnt know ya could freez pregrind(whole,seeds,dried pepers) and freez them....


----------



## marshman71 (Jun 23, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Penzey's for sure. The best of quality.
> Free shipping on a $30 or larger order.
> 
> 
> ...


What He Said !

This place has the Hand Down best spices avail.   and If you happen to have a store in your area or within driving distance.  GO 

you wont be disappointed ...  These are the only spices I have in my house.  other than a few McCormick & Weber grilling spices.

Get on their mailing list they usually offer FREE spices every other month.      If you need recommendations Id be glad to help.


----------

